# Help on DIY Canopy



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

I am planning on building a screen viv for my veils but I am having trouble finding a solution for a canopy to hold the UVB tubes.

The vivarium is made of wood and I was thinking of construction a wooden rectangular box and cover it with tin foil on the inside as a reflector. 

I don't want to spend too much money on brand canopies. I am aware they are available but too much blood for my skin for just an aluminum/plastic box with a reflector inside. If anyone knows of canopies that has worked out fine and are at good prices please do share.

Has anyone built a UVB canopy for their vivariums? Would this work?

Share ideas, blueprints and plans. I'm open to ideas.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

For the vast majority of my exo terras for example I simply mount a shelf on the wall above them and have my UV Tubes and a reflector underneath the shelf. That way I can use a 4ft UVB for example for 4 Exo Terras. Easy enough to change a shelf to a simple box that fits on top, it really would be very easy to construct and cheap too. Never used tin foil personally; reflectors themselves to fit around tubes are very cheap.


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Athravan said:


> For the vast majority of my exo terras for example I simply mount a shelf on the wall above them and have my UV Tubes and a reflector underneath the shelf. That way I can use a 4ft UVB for example for 4 Exo Terras. Easy enough to change a shelf to a simple box that fits on top, it really would be very easy to construct and cheap too. Never used tin foil personally; reflectors themselves to fit around tubes are very cheap.


Do you have pictures of your shelf idea? 

What is the reflector material called, is there a technical term or something particular I should look for?


----------



## beatboxbob (Jan 26, 2015)

URL=http://s972.photobucket.com/user/ged100/media/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2015-03-06-14-03-19_zpswsbdmlwa.png.html]







[/URL]


----------

